# Gas Tank Door Lever: Not Working



## jdanniel (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi everyone.

I have a 1986 Nissan 200 SX Hatchback. 113,250 miles, I'm the sole owner.

Recently, I moved to New Jersey from Florida (don't ask why), and in the past week or two, with the snow and cold, I've been having difficulty getting the gas tank door to open, via the lever down by the driver's seat floor.

Sometimes pushing down the lever works; sometimes it doesn't. Getting the gas tank door open is a crap shoot--I no longer know when, or if, the door will open up.

The gas tank door opens only one way that I know of--with the lever. In the event the lever fails, what option(s) do I have to get the door open? Is fixing or repairing the lever a big deal or hassle?

Could it be just the cold weather is making it tough on the lever? When I pull the lever up, it opens the hatchback fine. Pushing it down to open the gas tank door is the problem.

Thank you! Jd


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, in an "emergency" it can be opened -- I don't remember exactly how, but just remove the side carpeting to reveal the door from inside the trunk and then fiddle with the cable or latch and it will open.


----------



## jdanniel (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, but I'll be darned if I can see any cable, wire, or anything similar underneath the carpeting, or anything else. Not a thing.

There has to be another way to get the tank door open.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

jdanniel said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I'll be darned if I can see any cable, wire, or anything similar underneath the carpeting, or anything else. Not a thing.
> 
> There has to be another way to get the tank door open.


you may have to "tweak" the door side of the latch... bend it so that the door will barely latch, but will open easily.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Wd-40*

I think that these letter-numbers combinations says everything.... or maybe if you prefer, you can look for an also spray silicon oil, STP had one (I don't know if they already had them)

Tell us what happened

:cheers:


----------



## jdanniel (Jun 24, 2003)

So far, no luck with WD-40 or silicone lubricant. I guess I have to chalk this problem up to the age of the car...geez, it's going to be 18 years in February.

I think the best solution for me, off the top of my head, is to keep trying to get the door open, before I go to a gas station, and if I'm lucky enough, once it's open, put some tape on the latch, for the time being. Maybe just bending that little piece of metal a little might do the trick, we'll see.

Not many viable options, I take it? Thanks for the replies! Jd


----------

